# Cicero's Easter 2009



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I knew Cicero was going to love his Easter basket with new toys....since he "loves" toys so much....but he just started sniffing...








He would circle around and sniff and push the toys, but he wouldn't grab any of them....








He was getting so excited and it was hard to get pictures of him...he kept dancing and jumping all around the basket.








Finally....he stuck his face down in the basket and found his favorite pearly white bone....and the toys had to wait.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a well mannered dog! Cicero is the best.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Easter Cicero! You're such a cute little hairy muffin!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's such a stunner. 
Was that before or after he made your coffee??


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Look at that handsome Cicero on Easter!

He is so beautiful Dale----
I bet after his pearly white bone,he tried one of his new toys?:ear:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, sweet, handsome Cicero! And, of course he had to eat the goody first!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Dale, how sweet. I love the Easter basket you put together for Cicero. He must have been SO happy!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Too cute! I love his coloring, it looks like a gradient goin from dark to light.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, what a cutie!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The pictures are darling!!! That's cute that he took the pearly white out of there. I can't find them anywhere and lost my online source. Where are you getting them?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Adorable Dale.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What a cutie pie! I'm glad he had a nice Easter. Did he end up playing with the toys after enjoying that bone?
Gina


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jan, this thread includes info on where to order Pearly Whites:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8298


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

How adorable! I'm so glad Cicero had a good Easter. He is such a cutie!:biggrin1:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Awww, I just love that Cicero. 
He's so handsome and smart!
Glad he and his folks had a Happy Easter!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dale, what great photos of Cicero! That last one makes me think of Jane's Lincoln. How cute to see how Cicero reacted to his Easter basket. :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cicero is so smart and so adorable, Dale.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Awwww, Dale..Cicero is just so darn cute! :couch2:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That is sooo sweet!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love Cicero!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Happy Easter Cicero! You're such a *cute little hairy muffin!*


Hahaha Maryam! Luv that! 
Happy Easter Cicero you handsome dog you!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Cicero is such a cutie, I am such a bad mama Smarty didn't get an Easter basket. In fact she had to stay home most of the day alone.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks to all for your comments. Jan, I'm glad you got the link to the pearly whites. So much going on here that I didn't get back to posing on my own thread. Ciceros did learn the names of his toys that day...he is a smart guy!! I think the blue donkey may run away soon...he is so vocal :biggrin1: Hopefully, I will get some outside pics soon now that the weather is getting better ~ I love evenone's pictures!!
OH...what I don't like about the pearly whites is they get stuck in his hair....but I deal with it because they are a favorite with him!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh what a cutie that Cicero is and look at all the goodies the Easter Bunny left for him!!


----------

